# You know you're an Electrician when...



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

You know you're an electrician when your girlfriend tells you to stop looking at all the pipe work in the ceiling


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

You know you're an electrician when; You answer the question "what do you do for a living?" with "I'm an electrician and no I don't do side work. ".


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> You know you're an electrician when; You answer the question "what do you do for a living?" with "I'm an electrician and no I don't do side work. ".



You know you're an electrician when; you warn everyone about working live,

then you go ahead and stick your hand in a live panel ! :whistling2:


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

You know you are an electrician when your specialty is "removing shorts!"


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

You know you are an electrician when you waste the first free Saturday (with beautiful weather) in 2 months posting on ET.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Split Bolt said:


> You know you are an electrician when your specialty is "removing shorts!"


Or blowing fuses..


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

brian john said:


> Or blowing fuses..


Sometimes I wear this shirt. :thumbsup:


----------



## Geoff C (May 26, 2010)

You know your an electrician when your twisting a screwdriver and your hand gets a weird cramp that feels like your getting whacked and your brain pulls your hand back.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

You know your an electrican when wire nuts keep showing up in the laundry.....

~CS~


----------



## Hoodood (May 19, 2012)

When your tic tester glows red in your left hand while your right hand works on a live circuit and you not getting shocked! At that moment you become one with the Power of the Universe!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

You go shopping just to look at electrical work. 

Every time you see a new building or house going up, you just have to go inside to check out the wiring.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

You know your an electrician when you meet new people at a family party and they brag how well they installed, repaired, fixed, built, ect,, all the electrical things in the house and you say NOTHING about what you do for a living.. 
-as you move your chair away from the wobbling ceiling fan near the charred switch or receptacle.-


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

You know your an electrician when your basement has open bx to romex splices in free air that should have been finished a year ago.


----------



## Dierte (May 12, 2009)

You know you're an electrician when your house is full of the same violations that you warn others about.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

You know you're an electrician when you're worried about making the house note and whether or not you'll have work next week.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

You know your an electrician when your home has a Murry panel full of twins


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Or all large circuits are run in smaller gauge wire, 12 for WHs, 14 for bathrooms.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

......When your plumber neighbor is eating steak and you're eating hot dogs


----------



## MaxFuse (Oct 23, 2011)

.....when your bathroom switch hasn't had a plate on it in years.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

MaxFuse said:


> .....when your bathroom switch hasn't had a plate on it in years.


They are supposed to have plates.....


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

You know you're an electrician: you dig in your pocket for change at the gas station and come up with 9 wire nuts, 2 ground screws, 3 driver bits, 1 screwdriver, 4 knockouts, a utility knife and 2 pennies.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

You know your an electrician when

Everything has its own circiut in your home

Your panels and j boxes have no covers

The service you put it in your home is several hundred ampers more than it needs to be

Your garage is overflowing with removed FPE equipment

When you ask yourself why you didnt choose another trade:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

........when you 'ol lady threatens to use the yellow pages to get the 'lectrical work done @ home....~CS~


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

You know your an electrician when your cell phone vibrates in your pocket and you yank your hand wildly and drop what ever your holding under the belief that you just got a shock.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> ........when you 'ol lady threatens to use the yellow pages to get the 'lectrical work done @ home....~CS~


Home, where's home? I was there last month...I think.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

backstay said:


> Home, where's home? I was there last month...I think.


there'll be an invoice waithing for you backstay......~CS~


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> there'll be an invoice waithing for you backstay......~CS~



You know you are an Electrician, when ... ...

There are 52 switches and 72 outlets in your home, and (wait for it) .......... ......... .........

NONE OF THEM MATCH !  

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

You know you're an electrician when you stop and take a look at the name plate on any large outdoor A/C unit you walk by just because you wonder what kind of locked-rotor current it pulls, and whether it's 208v, 240v or 600v.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

You know your an electrician when you look at trim screws to see if they are all vertical.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

When someone takes a flash photo at work and your blood pressure skyrockets about 200 points.

Or you've ever seriously considered keeping a piece of useless industrial equipment because it "looks cool." 

-John


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

You know your'e an electrician when you drive down the road and take notice of every service attached along the way.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

i get excited when i find a good pencil to use. ive gone as far as taking pencils off a teachers desk at a school i was working in


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

You are selling generators at your daughter's birthday parties. And thats people approaching me.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> You know your'e an electrician when you drive down the road and take notice of every service attached along the way.


And you stop and take pictures of them..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> ......When your plumber neighbor is eating steak and you're eating hot dogs


Supply house hot dogs..


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

When your son comes to you and says " dad, the switch bit me" again, cause there are no plates installed.


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

Big John said:


> When someone takes a flash photo at work and your blood pressure skyrockets about 200 points.
> 
> Or you've ever seriously considered keeping a piece of useless industrial equipment because it "looks cool."
> 
> -John


Or "I just bet I can use it somewhere (yeah, this meter still runs)!"
-Jim


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

jmsmith said:


> Or "I just bet I can use it somewhere (yeah, this meter still runs)!"
> -Jim


LMAO, I was actually thinking of one of those when I wrote that. My friend has one. His wife _hates_ it and he loves it. 

EDIT: I actually saved an old kWh meter with the thoughts of making one, but I'd have to re-work the meter so you'd actually be able to see it rotating from a lamp load.

-John


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You know you're an electrician when you get blamed for everything wrong on the job simply because you're there.


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

Big John said:


> LMAO, I was actually thinking of one of those when I wrote that. My friend has one. His wife hates it and he loves it.
> 
> EDIT: I actually saved an old kWh meter with the thoughts of making one, but I'd have to re-work the meter so you'd actually be able to see it rotating from a lamp load.
> 
> -John


My wife used to work outside sales to utility customers. A good friend of hers made it for her. Every move we have made over the years we have kept this with us..... Along with all the pocketed wire nuts, piles of prints, and several salvaged pieces of equipment I have collected over the years. :lol:
-Jim


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

You know your'e an electrician when you hang a 8' cross arm and cobra head off a tree in your backyard for lighting.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Big John said:


> Or you've ever seriously considered keeping a piece of useless industrial equipment because it "looks cool."
> 
> -John


:laughing: so its not just me


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

you have stepped off the second last step of a stepladder more friggen times than you can count and still do even though you are thinking about not doing it and bam you do it and fall down while everyone is laughing at you...:whistling2:not that its ever happen to moi...


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> You know your'e an electrician when you drive down the road and take notice of every service attached along the way.


Hey..... I still do that with utility poles (old habits die hard)! Drives my wife up the wall! :lol:
-Jim


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> You know your an electrician when you look at trim screws to see if they are all vertical.


That is a great one! I put together a 50K sq ft nusing home additional with CPI panels with integral sub metering, spec grade decora, HSPT grade decora, FA, Nurse Call, a lighting package to cream over, and returning to the facility a year later the director commented on how nice all of the screws being vertical looks:laughing:


----------



## Modern Castle Inc. (Nov 9, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> You know your an electrician when your basement has open bx to romex splices in free air that should have been finished a year ago.


And no panel cover......


----------



## Turtle3000 (Feb 25, 2012)

You know your an electrician you hack electrical up at your own house, because you don't want to come home and do what you did all day.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

You know your an electrician when you buy a house and leave the $4 jelly jar hanging over the back door.

You know your an electrician when your shop has better lighting that the house.

You know your an electrician when you have customers and they refer to you as their electrician!


----------



## Roger. (Dec 18, 2011)

You know you're an electrician when someone asks if you have any children and reply with; "I have two trimmed out and another one roughed in"

Roger


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro (Jun 1, 2011)

When you open up your locker at work and it's got two cases of ballast switches outlets rolls of wire wire nuts extra tools over flowing but you always say you never know when I will be in a jam and need that and you got a heavy work bag your coworker jokes about it but later on thanks you for having that tool he didn't pack in his.

The cobra head in the backyard was a good one I was thinking about adding that too


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro (Jun 1, 2011)

When your not in the trade at the moment and u miss ur hard hat


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

......when you've stood on your hind legs and exclaimed "Because i'm an electrican , that's why!"

~CS~


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro (Jun 1, 2011)

I almost forgot when ur friends are amazed by the cool looking lightning storm and you are pissed because it's Friday night and you know you will be checking the substations and riding the lines for damage and blown jacks all night with your crew oh we'll time to put the boots on and grab the keys to the bucket truck or the four wheeler see yah palls enjoy mother natures light show lol


----------



## redz (May 20, 2012)

when you still have pigtails hanging instead of light fixtures and renovation finished 5 years ago


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

When your alarm goes off at 4:30am.
When you get home depot cards for christmas gifts from the fam.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Lemus"TheDon"Navarro said:


> I almost forgot when ur friends are amazed by the cool looking lightning storm and you are pissed because it's Friday night and you know you will be checking the substations and riding the lines for damage...


 Man, I am right there with you. Anymore, I hear of a big storm coming and all I can think is _"Well, so much for getting a good night's sleep."_

-John


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> You know your an electrician when your cell phone vibrates in your pocket and you yank your hand wildly and drop what ever your holding under the belief that you just got a shock.


I have done that and only an electrician understands this.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

When you come home from work, you make a bee line to the computer to log into ET.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

You know you are a electrain when you wake up one morning with a hatred for sheetrockers.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

When you can walk a 6' ladder all across the room and you feet never touch the floor.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

when you have more testers then weekends off


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

...you argue over who makes the best linesmans/screwdrivers/meter...

...you have never agreed with how another electrician did the job.

...you have more wirenuts in your junk dresser drawer than dollars in your bank account.

...your last check to verify the circuit is dead is involves two of your fingers.

...you can't be told your wrong, you have to be proven wrong.

...you have ever wished you had 220/221 cube van setup.

...you know how to make a code compliant(but ass ugly) install using WOTT (whats on the truck) to avoid going to supply house.

...you save cool burnt up stuff to show other electricians.

...you hate plumbers.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

jarhead0531 said:


> ...you argue over who makes the best linesmans/screwdrivers/meter...
> 
> ...you have never agreed with how another electrician did the job.
> 
> ...


 Man, I'm batting 1000 on this list. :blink:

-John


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

nolabama said:


> You know your an electrician when your home has a Murry panel full of twins


You been lurking around in my utility room?


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

You know your a electrician when you use phase tape for you and your kids band aides


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You know you're an electrician when your first aid kit is a roll of Scotch 33+ and a 7-11 recycled paper napkin.. :laughing:


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

RGH said:


> you have stepped off the second last step of a stepladder more friggen times than you can count and still do even though you are thinking about not doing it and bam you do it and fall down while everyone is laughing at you...:whistling2:not that its ever happen to moi...


I always catch it in mid step and hop down to play it off like I meant it. Lol


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

You know you're an electrician when your knees hurt.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

You know your an electrician when you are out with your wife and she slaps you in the back of the head because she knows you are about to point out something electrical.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

rrolleston said:


> You know your an electrician when you are out with your wife and she slaps you in the back of the head because she knows you are about to point out something electrical.


You are traveling the world look at electrical installs when everyone else is admiring The Great Wall, The Acropolis or what ever.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Fredman said:


> You know you're an electrician when your knees hurt.


I think you're thinking of another profession, primarily held by women........:shifty::whistling2:


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

B4T said:


> You know you're an electrician when your first aid kit is a roll of Scotch 33+ and a 7-11 recycled paper napkin.. :laughing:


Us upper scale guys also have Windex to clean out the wound...


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Fredman said:


> You know you're an electrician when your knees hurt.


....only on inspection day..


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

thoenew said:


> I think you're thinking of another profession, primarily held by women........:shifty::whistling2:


Beat me to it


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

kennydmeek said:


> Us upper scale guys also have Windex to clean out the wound...


I use Scotchko.. forget it.. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> You know your an electrician when you look at trim screws to see if they are all vertical.


nope decora should be horizontal.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Julius793 said:


> nope decora should be horizontal.


Oh no, vertical all the way!


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro (Jun 1, 2011)

Big John said:


> Man, I am right there with you. Anymore, I hear of a big storm coming and all I can think is _"Well, so much for getting a good night's sleep."_
> 
> -John


Many long nights but when u here bad weather is coming u get off work eat something and go straight to bed because your gunna get the call soon I use to wake up my power was out heard the fire detector going off get dressed in the dark b4 my coworker would call me in


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> You know you're an electrician when your first aid kit is a roll of Scotch 33+ and a 7-11 recycled paper napkin.. :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jarhead0531 said:


> ...you argue over who makes the best linesmans/screwdrivers/meter...
> 
> ...you have never agreed with how another electrician did the job.
> 
> ...



And sheet rockers..:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> And sheet rockers..:laughing:


And guys who have little dogs they keep in their truck all day. :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> And guys who have little dogs they keep in their truck all day. :whistling2:


:sleep1:




























:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

When you have time to post polls on an electrical forum....:whistling2:


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> :sleep1:
> 
> :laughing:


:blink: Let's play nice now.... :lol:


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

*You know you're an Electrician when...* 

You wonder about all the things that I wonder about... :thumbsup:

She says, that you know your married to an electrician when he brings home a ceiling fan in the box and it takes three hours to install because the first 2.5 hours where spent making sure the manufacturer wired it correctly.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CADPoint said:


> *You know you're an Electrician when...*
> 
> You wonder about all the things that I wonder about... :thumbsup:
> 
> She says, that you know your married to an electrician when he brings home a ceiling fan in the box and it takes three hours to install because the first 2.5 hours where spent making sure the manufacturer wired it correctly.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

You know your an electricain when...
Someone asks you whats the diffrence between 220, and 240 volts and your reply is 20 volts.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

union347sparky said:


> You know you're an electrician when; You answer the question "what do you do for a living?" with "I'm an electrician and no I don't work on houses ".



Fixed for ya. :thumbsup: I hate resi, I barely work on my house.:laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

you know you are an electrician when you take a video of a meter spinning super fast and show it to everyone and nobody cares except other electricians


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Better yet:

You know you are an Electrician when ... you take a still picture of a fast spinning meter, to show your friend (singular)!


:whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Friends post pictures of their new home and your dissapointed there are no pictures of the breaker panel with the cover off.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

thoenew said:


> I think you're thinking of another profession, primarily held by women........:shifty::whistling2:


Are you an electrician or just another greenhorn?


----------



## Clarky (Sep 25, 2011)

You know your an electrician when your upstairs hall light is a temp. and your outside landscape lights don't work.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

socalelect said:


> Beat me to it


Wait - Are you another one who gets all excited when they see a man wearing knee pads? :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

You know your an electrician when you find an App for your phone that lets you read smart meters. 
And then you go searching for then just for the fun of reading them.


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

...you know every conversation with another electrician, or topic on ET will eventually end up being a pissing match between equally insecure children.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Greg said:


> Fixed for ya. :thumbsup: I hate resi, I barely work on my house.:laughing:


Yes you did. Totally agree with that.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

You know you're a electrician when your wife can wire meterpans and your 5 year old can twist on wirenuts


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

Fredman said:


> Wait - I get really excited when I see a electrician wearing knee pads
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed it for ya


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro (Jun 1, 2011)

Sheet rockers lol my buddy was on a jobsite where the drywall got put up before he could get his runs.in so.what did he do since they promised him a day for the.runs before there crap HE KICKED THE WALLS IN AND THEN PUT HIS RUNS IN 
Damn straight electrical shop winning :laughing:


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> You know your an electrician when your cell phone vibrates in your pocket and you yank your hand wildly and drop what ever your holding under the belief that you just got a shock.


The worse is when you're working hot and your phone that you didnt know was on vibrate suddenly vibrates. Been there, wasnt funny at the time. Now I :lol: about it all the time.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

You know you're an electrician when you are troubleshooting a live outlet or switch or whatever and some idiot from another trade thinks its funny to come up behind you and yell "BOOM!".


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

You know you're and electrician when when someone asks you "How far do you think it is from here to there?" and you visually guess by trying to determine how many lengths of emt it would take from point A to B. :laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

RGH said:


> you have stepped off the second last step of a stepladder more friggen times than you can count and still do even though you are thinking about not doing it and bam you do it and fall down while everyone is laughing at you...:whistling2:not that its ever happen to moi...


 
I've figured that one out. You are normally on a 6 footer correct? You normally work at a certain height on the 6 foot ladder. When you switch to an 8 foot ladder you work at the same rung as the six footer but when you come down, your muscle memory says to your brain, "I'm gonna help you be agile and quick, you are still on your 6 footer" :no:... OOOOPS! 




electrictim510 said:


> You know you're and electrician when when someone asks you "How far do you think it is from here to there?" and you visually guess by trying to determine how many lengths of emt it would take from point A to B. :laughing:


Or you twll them in the number of feet plus an added 10 to 15% for extra wire to devices, vertcal runs, and panels. :whistling2:


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro (Jun 1, 2011)

Barjack said:


> You know you're an electrician when you are troubleshooting a live outlet or switch or whatever and some idiot from another trade thinks its funny to come up behind you and yell "BOOM!".


Or your working somewhere and a guy is walking by thinks.its funny to go zap or buzz and you just wanna through your linemans at him dumbass


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Barjack said:


> You know you're an electrician when you are troubleshooting a live outlet or switch or whatever and some idiot from another trade thinks its funny to come up behind you and yell "BOOM!".


And set off his camera flash at the same time..:laughing:


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Lemus"TheDon"Navarro said:


> ............and you just wanna through your linemans at him dumbass


I can't say that hasn't happened.


----------



## Nyspark21 (Dec 15, 2011)

....when you hang your sons first swing with emt straps.


----------



## Wired63 (Sep 22, 2007)

When you take your the wife to dinner in some open beam restaurant and tell her, nice rack and she blushes and says, thank you and you say I was talking about the electrical work!


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nyspark21 said:


> ....when you hang your sons first swing with emt straps.


I made one a few months ago out of rope, duct tape, wide electrical tape and ground crimps. Holds up really nice. More than a few times a grown 250lb adult has swung on it.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

RLsparky said:


> When you take your the wife to dinner in some open beam restaurant and tell her, nice rack and she blushes and says, thank you and you say I was talking about the electrical work!


 :thumbup: Wait until you walk by a couple panels set close together and exclaim:_ "Look at the size of those nipples!"_

-John


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Big John said:


> :thumbup: Wait until you walk by a couple panels set close together and exclaim:_ "Look at the size of those nipples!"_
> 
> -John


quite a while ago myself and another sparky ventured to the loocal hardware store

he walks up to a well endowed female at the counter and asks>

_*"do you have offset nipples" ?*_


!!!!!!!>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<!!!!




~CS~


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

i wear a leather holster on my side to hold a pair of pliers or strippers and i constantly find myself reaching for my pliers when im not at work. i always reach for a pencil in my hat that doesn't exist too because i almost always have a pencil behind my ear when im working


----------



## johnnyontheside (Aug 30, 2010)

You know you're an electrician when you have a big wire spool for a dining table.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

johnnyontheside said:


> You know you're *Cletis* when you have a big wire spool for a dining table.


 Fixed it for ya. :whistling2:

-John


----------



## hukhogan (Dec 30, 2008)

You know you're an electrician when you go to the movies and find wire strippers in your back pocket as you sit down


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> You know your an electrican when wire nuts keep showing up in the laundry.....
> 
> ~CS~


My bedside table. The Mrs. puts all my laundry mysteries here!:laughing:



















This thing gets emptied out every month....


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

RobRoy said:


> My bedside table. The Mrs. puts all my laundry mysteries here!:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those shades are pretty cool. My brother gets them by the ton working for the power company in San Diego and usually has a few he gives me everytime I see him.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

johnnyontheside said:


> You know you're an electrician when you have a big wire spool for a dining table.


 
I think you got that one half right..... It should be you know you are a ******* electrician


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

electrictim510 said:


> Those shades are pretty cool. My brother gets them by the ton working for the power company in San Diego and usually has a few he gives me everytime I see him.


I haves boxes of these. Jackson Nemesis is the name of them, for any of you sparkys that are interested in them.:thumbup:


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

RobRoy said:


> I haves boxes of these. Jackson Nemesis is the name of them, for any of you sparkys that are interested in them.:thumbup:


I like how they wrap around a little so that eyes are fully protected.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

They don't fog up very easy either.

You know you're an electrician, when you talk about how much you like a certain pair of safety glasses on a Sunday night....:whistling2:


----------



## MightyGeeno (May 21, 2012)

My collar's blue
My neck is red
I got great big ears
On the side of my head

- Charley Daniels 1988
Homesick Heroes
Boogie Woogie Man


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

When the phone rings at 2:00 PM on Friday and you don't dare answer it.


----------



## MightyGeeno (May 21, 2012)

When carpenters ask if they can borrow your tools!!!! :no::whistling2::laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

As a Electrician .,

I gave someone a direction by the post and service drop to find the place otherwise count the street luminaires.,

All those time myself have a bad habit to look up the ceiling to look at the luminaries and conduit runs and see how many bad luminares are there.

Have a pretty good pocketfull of wirenuts instead of coins 

Have more electrical tape than any other tapes in the house even in the personal car or truck.

Read the electrical catalogs more than reading the newspaper in the house.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

You know you're an electrician when you map your travel routes as direct as you run your wires.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

socalelect said:


> Fredman said:
> 
> 
> > Wait - I get really excited when I see a electrician wearing knee pads
> ...


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

You stare at the ceilings in a big box store and shake your head.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

You know you're an electrician when your first devious prank started in 1st grade elementary school sabotaging the film projector plug to short out while sitting in the "time out" room.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

you know your an electrician when you can quote code numbers and references without thinking but forget your anniversary.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

You know your an electrician when a home project goes wrong and nothing seems to work and you wish you had let your wife hire some other electrician to do that easy job. 

Then you can sit back an enjoy his suffering.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

When 75% of the posts in this thread use "your" versus the proper "you're". 

(Sorry, pet peeve) 

You know you're an electrician when you go to a theme park, and wonder what the motor control system looks like.....

(Been there, done that, asked and got a tour, like a BOSS!! )


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> When 75% of the posts in this thread use "your" versus the proper "you're".
> 
> (Sorry, pet peeve)
> 
> ...


Look at my post. It's one of my pet peeves as well. :whistling2:
I'm a bit of a grammar nazi


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

You know you're an electrician when you blow up a red test probe, buy a new set, blow up another red probe, then just use the other black one, and red phase tape it.

Maybe it wont get blown up again.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

RobRoy said:


> Look at my post. It's one of my pet peeves as well. :whistling2:
> I'm a bit of a grammar nazi


I try not to point it out specifically, but it is very irritating to me. Why? Don't know. 

Same thing with "They're" "Their" and "There". It's like fingernails on a.......


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

You can ask Rewire, if he ever comes back.... He was so terrible at grammar. He took offense when I told him that my 11 year old girl had better grammar skills than he did.:whistling2:


----------



## yrman (Jun 12, 2011)

My electrician always has a small flashlight holstered on his belt. I used to think it was nerdy but it comes in so handy in all kinds of situations. My friends think he is such a gentelmen when he uses it to light the way so we can see where we are walking when we are wearing heels. 

Oh btw where is rewire? Its nice and friendly these days but I kinda miss him.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


>


Stop trying to test devices in metal boxes . :laughing:

-John


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

RobRoy said:


> You can ask Rewire, if he ever comes back.... He was so terrible at grammar. He took offense when I told him that my 11 year old girl had better grammar skills than he did.:whistling2:


That's alright, he took offense at ANYTHING and ANYONE that didn't go along with HIS train-of-thought!
:laughing:
-Jim


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You know you're an electrician when you blow up a red test probe, buy a new set, blow up another red probe, then just use the other black one, and red phase tape it.
> 
> Maybe it wont get blown up again.


Or a brand new pair of lines mans ..:laughing::whistling2:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

RobRoy said:


> You can ask Rewire, if he ever comes back.... He was so terrible at grammar. He took offense when I told him that my 11 year old girl had better grammar skills than he did.:whistling2:


That's funny. The ******* with the six pack of cans tattoo is holding a bottle.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

You know you're an electrician when the thought of possible ways to accidentally off people always include electricity.


----------



## johndom91 (Dec 17, 2009)

You know you're an electrician when you go see the Avengers and you see the conduit run in their secret laboratory and you wonder who installed it. Those motors need emergency shut offs within site!


----------



## Hamer (Oct 5, 2010)

Someone mentioned already, but:

You know you're an electrician when


1.) You spend the better part of your day trip with your wife and nieces at Carowinds looking at the triple-redundant PLC controls for a handful of rides because..... well, they would let me, that's why.

2.) And you have as many, if not more supplies on your nightstand than you do in your truck.


----------



## jakeparr (Jul 10, 2011)

johndom91 said:


> You know you're an electrician when you go see the Avengers and you see the conduit run in their secret laboratory and you wonder who installed it. Those motors need emergency shut offs within site!


I noticed that too! And everything had compression fittings!


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

You know your an electrician when ET forum is all you look at on your break


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

brian john said:


> I have done that and only an electrician understands this.


As a green apprentice had a jw working in some gear while i was on watch. He set phone to vibrate cause his wife was constantly calling and he couldn't hear it. The look of sheer terror on his face made me think he was dieing until he reached in his overalls and realized it was the phone. Never saw someone lose their s**t so fast as he came out and cussed his wife for scaring him half to death.


----------



## johndom91 (Dec 17, 2009)

jakeparr said:


> I noticed that too! And everything had compression fittings!


I am so pleased I'm not alone


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

johndom91 said:


> I am so pleased I'm not alone


Me too:laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

You know your an EC when a bunch of college frat boys ask you how your can "Hot wire" your meter for a science project...:whistling2:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

johndom91 said:


> You know you're an electrician when you go see the Avengers and you see the conduit run in their secret laboratory and you wonder who installed it....


 :lol: I thought I was the only one who did that. Every time I watch a horror movie where there are all these devious electrical devices, I'm thinking _"So, what electrician wired the Zombie Slave Containment Machine?"

_-John


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

You know you're an electrician when you go to someones house, use their washroom and comment that the fan switch is closer to the door than the light switch. :whistling2:


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

You know you are an electrician when your wife has a Country Crock bucket on the dyer for wire nuts she pulls out of the washing machine.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Theriot said:


> You know you are an electrician when your wife has a Country Crock bucket on the dyer for wire nuts she pulls out of the washing machine.


You got that right. At my house, it's an empty 3-gallon ice cream pail.


----------



## jakeparr (Jul 10, 2011)

Acadian9 said:


> You know you're an electrician when you go to someones house, use their washroom and comment that the fan switch is closer to the door than the light switch. :whistling2:


And you can't help but tell them they need to change the ungrounded recep to a gfci.


----------



## South Jersey Sid (Nov 25, 2011)

laugh!

Thought my pants would never dry.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

....When you have this setup in your living room: :laughing:










It monitors the power used by my A/V equipment rack. :thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mxslick said:


> ....When you have this setup in your living room: :laughing:
> 
> 
> It monitors the power used by my A/V equipment rack. :thumbup:


:blink:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> :blink:


:2guns::boxing::gun_bandana::tank::ban:

Oh, and bite me. :whistling2:

And go to bed old timer.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

mxslick said:


> :2guns::boxing::gun_bandana::tank::ban:
> 
> Oh, and bite me. :whistling2:
> 
> And go to bed ( old timer.)



Hey, What did I do ?:001_huh:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Hey, What did I do ?:001_huh:


LOL nothing. :laughing:

I had another word in mind but we are trying to keep the site somewhat clean...and that was all I could come up with since I was tired. :laughing:

Cletis D is a putz. :jester:


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

...when you're driving down a residential street and there's a pile of "free" junk at the curb, and you:
1. Notice there's a Pushmatic panel in the pile...not the nice kid's bike or the bookshelf.
2. Pull over and take it. Those breakers are pricey.
3. Add it to the pile of obsolete panels and parts at home that you won't need until you toss 'em.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

CraigV said:


> ...when you're driving down a residential street and there's a pile of "free" junk at the curb, and you:
> 1. Notice there's a Pushmatic panel in the pile...not the nice kid's bike or the bookshelf.
> 2. Pull over and take it. Those breakers are pricey.
> 3. Add it to the pile of obsolete panels and parts at home that you won't need until you toss 'em.


Garbage picker:laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> ........when you 'ol lady threatens to use the yellow pages to get the 'lectrical work done @ home....~CS~


That actually happened to me., :laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

When you can pick up your tool bag in the dark and know if a tool is missing just by the weight.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

mxslick said:


> LOL nothing. :laughing:
> 
> I had another word in mind but we are trying to keep the site somewhat clean...and that was all I could come up with since I was tired. :laughing:
> 
> Cleteris D is a putz. :jester:


Fixed it.


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

you respect a force that can kill you and take all precautions to ensure you do not end up like our forefathers.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

When you take a vacation to a theme park and the only things there that you care about are all the control. Prox switches,micos,resistance braking,mag pickups. My wife was so tired of hearing what that stuff was.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> You got that right. At my house, it's an empty 3-gallon ice cream pail.


 and evertime you look at it shuttling cloths from the washer to the dryer, you tell yourself "i should sort through that mess one day, theres gotta be at least.................8 dollars worth of screws, and junk.....NAAA ill let my daughter do it one day when she gets older"


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

captkirk said:


> and evertime you look at it shuttling cloths from the washer to the dryer, you tell yourself "i should sort through that mess one day, theres gotta be at least.................8 dollars worth of screws, and junk.....NAAA ill let my daughter do it one day when she gets older"


I always empty my pockets in my night stand. Well my six year old found out about a year ago and would take a dollar or two just for me to chase him for it. I come home one day and the wife tells me that he wanted to count his money in his bank so they did. This wasn't birthday money or anything like that just a junk bank he had in his room. He had over a thousand dollars. Four one hundred dollar bills and a ton of ones. On one has ever given him a hundred dollar bill before. How bad must I be with my money if I don't notice the theft was starting his own college fund?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mxslick said:


> LOL nothing. :laughing:
> 
> I had another word in mind but we are trying to keep the site somewhat clean...and that was all I could come up with since I was tired. :laughing:
> 
> Cletis D is a putz. :jester:


Such a drama queen. :no:


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

mxslick said:


> ....When you have this setup in your living room: :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just one question: Why?


----------



## Stab&Shoot (Aug 23, 2011)

hardworkingstiff said:


> That actually happened to me., :laughing:


My wife has threatened to call someone a few times. Lol


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Theriot said:


> I always empty my pockets in my night stand. Well my six year old found out about a year ago and would take a dollar or two just for me to chase him for it. I come home one day and the wife tells me that he wanted to count his money in his bank so they did. This wasn't birthday money or anything like that just a junk bank he had in his room. He had over a thousand dollars. Four one hundred dollar bills and a ton of ones. On one has ever given him a hundred dollar bill before. How bad must I be with my money if I don't notice the theft was starting his own college fund?


I found a 1400 check in my van that was 5 months old. You would think i would have noticed it never made it to the bank.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Theriot said:


> I always empty my pockets in my night stand. Well my six year old found out about a year ago and would take a dollar or two just for me to chase him for it. I come home one day and the wife tells me that he wanted to count his money in his bank so they did. This wasn't birthday money or anything like that just a junk bank he had in his room. He had over a thousand dollars. Four one hundred dollar bills and a ton of ones. On one has ever given him a hundred dollar bill before. How bad must I be with my money if I don't notice the theft was starting his own college fund?


 smart kid..... we got our daughter a little piggy bank and now she is a change hoarder... I emptied it out the other day to put in her bank account and there were five 20's in there..... my mom and grandma...for sure.. which is funny because i dont ever recall my mom ever giving me any money....funny how things change..


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I found a 1400 check in my van that was 5 months old. You would think i would have noticed it never made it to the bank.


wow.....LOL...... :laughing: your lucky i didnt find it.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I found a 1400 check in my van that was 5 months old. You would think i would have noticed it never made it to the bank.


That's the check my wife wrote you to do the work I was to "lazy" to strike off the to-do list.
It was rubber anyway.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Garbage picker:laughing:


Not normally, but this actually happened to me a week or so ago, only difference being I happened to be helping a friend get an RV site sorted out, and it had an ancient panel slated for replacement but that needed to be used for a couple of weeks or months, and didn't have a 50a 2-pole. Of course he won't hear of me simply using a temp panel. He's "okay" with 40a instead of 50a. I'm of course going OCD on this.

We drove past the house with the free stuff twice, just by coincidence, and on the second pass I spotted a panel on the pile, on it's back with no cover, and damned if I don't see square buttons sticking up. Yep, and it had the 50a breaker we needed, so away it went....:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

CraigV said:


> Not normally, but this actually happened to me a week or so ago, only difference being I happened to be helping a friend get an RV site sorted out, and it had an ancient panel slated for replacement but that needed to be used for a couple of weeks or months, and didn't have a 50a 2-pole. Of course he won't hear of me simply using a temp panel. He's "okay" with 40a instead of 50a. I'm of course going OCD on this.
> 
> We drove past the house with the free stuff twice, just by coincidence, and on the second pass I spotted a panel on the pile, on it's back with no cover, and damned if I don't see square buttons sticking up. Yep, and it had the 50a breaker we needed, so away it went....:laughing:


No pun earlier, I actually disposed of boxes of Bulldog breakers from years of service upgrades and keeping the old stuff in boxes. ran out of room to sto them. Still got a whole drawer of Bulldog, Zinsco and FPE for replacements or single ckt additions. Anything major I'm pushing a panel or complete service change.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> No pun earlier, I actually disposed of boxes of Bulldog breakers from years of service upgrades and keeping the old stuff in boxes. ran out of room to sto them. Still got a whole drawer of Bulldog, Zinsco and FPE for replacements or single ckt additions. Anything major I'm pushing a panel or complete service change.


 
No worries....The First Rule of Junk: you never need it until you've tossed it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

CraigV said:


> No worries....The First Rule of Junk: you never need it until you've tossed it.


So true, I often jinx myself just to get work.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

CraigV said:


> No worries....The First Rule of Junk: you never need it until you've tossed it.


I think a similar rule applies to generating work..

If work is slow, plan something fun. The phone will ring right after you get ready to start your plans. :lol:


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

...when about half of your phone calls you answer, you start with the phrase "Have you checked the GFI's?"


----------



## Hamer (Oct 5, 2010)

Honestly said:


> ...when about half of your phone calls you answer, you start with the phrase "Have you checked the GFI's?"


 
Or..."Is it plugged in?"

I got a call over the winter that a ceiling fan wasn't working. Poor old lady didn't realize that nothing else was, either. I had to break the news to her that the power was out for half the town.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

mxslick said:


> ....When you have this setup in your living room: :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TooFarFromFenway said:


> Just one question: Why?


Because I can.:thumbup: The meter was $25, socket $10 and I had the other stuff in the parts pile. 



Peter D said:


> Such a drama queen. :no:


You _*really*_ need to come up with some new material.....putz. :laughing:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

mxslick said:


> Because I can.:thumbup: The meter was $25, socket $10 and I had the other stuff in the parts pile.
> 
> 
> 
> I picked my second Watt-Watcher for $20.00 at Menard's on sale. They work pretty slick.:thumbsup:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I got a case of Sam Adams summer ale for the last gfi reset.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> ........when you 'ol lady threatens to use the yellow pages to get the 'lectrical work done @ home....~CS~


Mine is dragging me to her mothers house to replace a ceiling fan..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> I got a case of Sam Adams summer ale for the last gfi reset.


And a check for $160...:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyontheside (Aug 30, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Mine is dragging me to her mothers house to replace a ceiling fan..:laughing:


Are you gonna use 6/32 screws.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

you know your a seasoned electrician when you survived a ban from ET :whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Mine is dragging me to her mothers house to replace a ceiling fan..:laughing:


 
here ya go Harry>





 
~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

johnnyontheside said:


> Are you gonna use 6/32 screws.


Sheetrock screws in plaster lath..:laughing:


----------



## johnnyontheside (Aug 30, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Sheetrock screws in plaster lath..:laughing:


2 birds with one stone.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> here ya go Harry>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I met Ernie-K-Doe's wife. We renovated the Mother-in-law lounge in New Orleans after the storm.

She kept a weird manikin/statue of Ernie in there.

She passed over a year ago now.


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

You know your an Electrician when you carry a receptacle tester to church


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

When your eating lunch at a restaurant and notice the plug tester someone else left in an outlet in the dining area.


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

You are out following around your shopping wife, and you make it a point to tell the Pier 1 sales lady that all their cfl bulbs are flickering so bad because they shouldn't be on a dimmer.

She didn't seem to care.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

When you spend your vacation in the Greek Isles taking photos of ground electrodes.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Or at the Acropolis in Athens


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

brian john said:


> Or at the Acropolis in Athens


What is Greek for Craigslist hack?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

brian john said:


> Or at the Acropolis in Athens


Now I see where the Greeks I deal with in NY got their electrical experience. Reminds me of the 14/2 bx in garden hose UG on a 30 amp OCPD.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Honestly said:


> You are out following around your shopping wife, and you make it a point to tell the Pier 1 sales lady that all their cfl bulbs are flickering so bad because they shouldn't be on a dimmer.
> 
> She didn't seem to care.


Have you ever worked retail?

They don't get paid enough to care! :laughing:


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

brian john said:


> Or at the Acropolis in Athens


Is that faded Smurf tube?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

socalelect said:


> Is that faded Smurf tube?


It comes grey or the UV stabilised stuff is white.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

chewy said:


> It comes grey or the UV stabilised stuff is white.


Really , I haven't seen it I. White


----------



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

:thumbsup:


Geoff C said:


> You know your an electrician when your twisting a screwdriver and your hand gets a weird cramp that feels like your getting whacked and your brain pulls your hand back.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

RGH said:


> you have stepped off the second last step of a stepladder more friggen times than you can count and still do even though you are thinking about not doing it and bam you do it and fall down while everyone is laughing at you...:whistling2:not that its ever happen to moi...


Did this four months ago and broke my left wrist.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

John said:


> Did this four months ago and broke my left wrist.


I did it 2 or 3 times just yesterday :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If I am working with my hands for a few hours I will get these awful hand cramps, that can send me to my knees and my hands take a distorted shape more like fish hooks.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I did it 2 or 3 times just yesterday :laughing:


Just don't break your wrist......

Constantly asked "how did you break it?" joke response was "rough sex" One customer gave me a really "I'm interested" look.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

John said:


> Just don't break your wrist......
> 
> Constantly asked "how did you break it?" joke response was "rough sex" One customer gave me a really "I'm interested" look.


Who wouldn't be?


----------



## Bobbyvw (Jan 24, 2011)

You know your an Electrician when you have a 5 gang switch box in your basement with 4 spare switches in it.


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

brian john said:


> If I am working with my hands for a few hours I will get these awful hand cramps, that can send me to my knees and my hands take a distorted shape more like fish hooks.


That used to happen to me too! My wife figured out I wasn't drinking enough water:001_huh:. Hasn't happened since!


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

You know your an electrician if you've heard the phrase "I know enough to get myself in trouble" at least a hundred times in your career.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> You know your an electrician if you've heard the phrase "I know enough to get myself in trouble" at least a hundred times in your career.


 I've been thinking of having that printed on my business cards. :laughing:

-John


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Stickshaker said:


> That used to happen to me too! My wife figured out I wasn't drinking enough water:001_huh:. Hasn't happened since!


I've been drinking Gatorade lately, because of the extremely hot weather here, depleating your potasium and other nutrients.


----------



## Mr.C (Dec 20, 2009)

You know your an electrician when you put your hand under under a hot faucet and you jerk your hand out at the speed of light while jumping backwards because you think you just got bit, usually this is proceeded by your wife and kids laughing at you.


----------



## Mr.C (Dec 20, 2009)

You know your a Mine electrician when on your days off you get excited when the weather turns to crap cause you know the next phone call is going to be OT to fix something.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Mr.C said:


> You know your an electrician when you put your hand under under a hot faucet and you jerk your hand out at the speed of light while jumping backwards because you think you just got bit, usually this is proceeded by your wife and kids laughing at you.


I do that all the time.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

You know your an electrician when you go on vacation you always take at least some of your tools....just in case. :no:


----------



## yrman (Jun 12, 2011)

You feel naked without a flashlight and knife


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

John said:


> You know your an electrician when you go on vacation you always take at least some of your tools....just in case. :no:


Good I thought I was the only one.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Sparky J said:


> Good I thought I was the only one.


One time I went to Florida for a couple weeks and actually had to take out some tools out of my baggage because it was overweight.:whistling2:


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> You know your an electrician when you look at trim screws to see if they are all vertical.


or when you go around with a flathead to make sure they are



Big John said:


> Stop trying to test devices in metal boxes . :laughing:
> 
> -John


Glad to know I'm not the only one to have done that. :whistling2:



sparkie2010 said:


> You know your an Electrician when you carry a receptacle tester to church


or have done some of the electrical work at the church you attend. :thumbup:


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

sorry for double post, site problems while posting


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

John said:


> You know your an electrician when you go on vacation you always take at least some of your tools....just in case. :no:


Always bring my tool bag and some oil for squeaky doors in hotels / resorts etc. :nerd::nerd:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

When sombody asks what I do and I respond I fix wheelchairs.Tired of free advice, like my lawyer is.


----------

